# Chipeo de play station 2



## gaston sj (Nov 20, 2008)

hola .. queria saver algo sobre el chipeo de play station 2... por que me he comprado una y no me lee las copias. 

queria saber que integrado es el del "chipeo" si es un pic o solamente me digan el codigo del mismo .. 

yo se que a los que saven hacerlo no les gusta divulgar la información de su trabajo -- pero como buen metemano y estudiante de electronica me gustaria saver que es lo que hacen .. 

bueno les mando un saludo.


----------



## lanselor (Nov 21, 2008)

Yo no conozco mucho el chipeo de PS2, pero si puedo pasarte una dirección al foro de "el otro lado":http://

www.elotrolado.net/foro_playstation-2_39

ahi tienen como instalar modchips y demás, es muy extenso y un foro con muchos usuarios y un gran numero de respuestas diarias. 

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## gaston sj (Nov 24, 2008)

gracias lanselor ... muy buena la pagina encontre toda la información para realizar el trabajo--.


----------

